# KO the Kangaroo - artist name searching



## Kirtar (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi,
I'm searching the name of the artist who introduced KO the Kangaroo with 3 boxing glove - 2 on her hand and 1 on her tail.

Thanks, Kirtar


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2007)

According to Google, I find this...

http://linno-art.deviantart.com/art/KO-57956949

Linno, aka Zebala.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's the artist's FA account: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/linno/


----------

